# Lopen, rennen, joggen, (ontspannen) hardlopen.



## eno2

Een van de prettigste aspecten van mijn leven is het (haast ) dagelijkse uurtje joggen. Het woordje hardlopen nam ik evenwel nog nooit in de mond: Geen enkele Vlaming, vermoed ik. Trouwens,  is hardlopen wel joggen? Nee eigenlijk, joggen  is ontspannen hardlopen. Dat klinkt dan nog wel als een oxymoron, vind ik, dat ontspannen hardlopen. 
Hoe zeggen Nederlanders dat: Ik ging vandaag ontspannen hardlopen? Of ik ging vandaag joggen?
Voor mij zijn alle hardlopers gewoon lopers, zonder hard. Lopen is rennen en niet (te voet)  gaan, en gaan is wandelen. 
Moet Nederland daarin de Vlamingen de norm opleggen?http://www.inl.nl/woordbaak-archief/955-is-hardlopen-hetzelfde-als-joggen


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Moet Nederland daarin de Vlamingen de norm opleggen?http://www.inl.nl/woordbaak-archief/955-is-hardlopen-hetzelfde-als-joggen


In het geheel niet. Nederland kan aan z'n Nederlands-Nederlandse norm werken en Vlaanderen aan z'n Vlaams-Nederlandse norm...


----------



## YellowOnline

Anekdote. 

Ergens in de jaren 90 ben ik op pad met een grote groep kinderen die bestaat uit Belgen en Nederlanders. Op een bepaald ogenblik zeg ik "_loop nu naar die grote boom ginds_". Resultaat: de groep breekt in twee stukken met verschillende snelheden: de Nederlanders blijven bij hun gezapig tempo, de Belgen verdubbelen hun snelheid  Blijkbaar had ik tegen de Nederlanders "_ren nu naar die grote boom ginds_" moeten zeggen


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> In het geheel niet. Nederland kan aan z'n Nederlands-Nederlandse norm werken en Vlaanderen aan z'n Vlaams-Nederlandse norm...



Haha. Ondertussen: als ik Interglot gebruik voor vertalingen, dan selecteer ik  Nederlands onder de Nederlandse vlag. Met onze Vlaams-Nederlandse norm gaan we nog meer taal-onzichtbaar worden. Moeten we dan op school ook Vlaams-Nederlands beginnen onderwijzen? Mij vroegen de Vlamingskes rond mij altijd "of ik soms een schoolmeester was" omdat ik probeerde ABN te spreken altijd en overal. De term "Hardlopen" heb ik toch nooit gebruikt omdat ik mijn omgeving  niet al te veel op stang wou jagen met mijn "Hollands". Van dat soort scheve opmerkingen ben ik al lang vanaf. Ik zie en hoor geen Vlamingen meer.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Anekdote.
> 
> Ergens in de jaren 90 ben ik op pad met een grote groep kinderen die bestaat uit Belgen en Nederlanders. Op een bepaald ogenblik zeg ik "_loop nu naar die grote boom ginds_". Resultaat: de groep breekt in twee stukken met verschillende snelheden: de Nederlanders blijven bij hun gezapig tempo, de Belgen verdubbelen hun snelheid  Blijkbaar had ik tegen de Nederlanders "_ren nu naar die grote boom ginds_" moeten zeggen


----------



## matakoweg

eno2 said:


> Een van de prettigste aspecten van mijn leven is het (haast ) dagelijkse uurtje joggen. Het woordje hardlopen nam ik evenwel nog nooit in de mond: Geen enkele Vlaming, vermoed ik. Trouwens,  is hardlopen wel joggen? Nee eigenlijk, joggen  is ontspannen hardlopen. Dat klinkt dan nog wel als een oxymoron, vind ik, dat ontspannen hardlopen.
> Hoe zeggen Nederlanders dat: Ik ging vandaag ontspannen hardlopen? Of ik ging vandaag joggen?
> Voor mij zijn alle hardlopers gewoon lopers, zonder hard. Lopen is rennen en niet (te voet)  gaan, en gaan is wandelen.
> Moet Nederland daarin de Vlamingen de norm opleggen?http://www.inl.nl/woordbaak-archief/955-is-hardlopen-hetzelfde-als-joggen



Nederland hoeft de Vlamingen geen norm op te leggen.
Ik denk wel dat er wat verschil in betekenis is:
voor mij is lopen "noodzakelijk wandelen" en hardlopen is rennen. Wandelen heeft volgens mij meer het recreatieve element erbij.
Iedere morgen loop ik naar het station maar als ik zou zeggen dat ik iedere morgen naar het station wandel dan suggereer ik toch dat het eigenlijk niet nodig is om de trein te nemen. Ik ren zeker niet naar het station, ik wil niet al bezweet zijn voordat de werkdag begint. 

joggen zie ik ook als ontspannen hardlopen maar voor mij zijn lopen en hardlopen verschillende activiteiten.


----------



## petoe

De betekenis 'hardlopen', dus gebruikelijk in Vlaanderen, zou wel de oudste zijn.

De oudste betekenis in het Nederlands is wrsch. net als in de meeste andere Germaanse talen ‘rennen, hardlopen, springen’. Het werkwoord → *gaan* heeft met _lopen_  al vanaf het Middelnederlands vele overdrachtelijke betekenissen en  betekenisnuances gemeen, maar mist het element ‘snelheid,  onstuimigheid’. In het huidige NN heeft _lopen_ dit kenmerk verloren, maar in het BN bestaat het onderscheid nog steeds: met BN _gaan_ en _lopen_ corresponderen ongeveer NN _lopen_ resp. _rennen_.

etymologiebank.nl


----------



## bibibiben

Ik heb nog steeds geen helder beeld voor ogen. Misschien zouden de Vlaamse forummers de tabel hieronder willen aanvullen?



 
Nederland
Vlaanderen
gaan
zich voortbewegen,
niet noodzakelijkerwijs te voet
zich te voet voortbewegen(?)
lopen
zich te voet voortbewegen,
al dan niet ter recreatie
rennen(?)
wandelen
zich ontspannen te voet voortbewegen,
veelal ter recreatie
zich (ontspannen?) te voet voortbewegen
(veelal ter recreatie?)
rennen
zich snel voortbewegen, waarbij er een moment is dat beide voeten van de grond zijn
zich snel voortbewegen, waarbij er een moment is dat beide voeten van de grond zijn
hardlopen
zich _ter recreatie of uit sportbeoefening_ snel voortbewegen, waarbij er een moment is dat beide voeten van de grond zijn
?
joggen
hardlopen in een wat minder hoog tempo
?


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik gebruik Engels als een, euh, intermediaire taal om spraakverwarring  te voorkomen. Volgens mij is het minder ingewikkeld dan het lijkt.



*Nederland
**Vlaanderen*_to go
_gaangaan_to walk_lopenwandelen_to hike_wandelentrekken_to jog_joggenjoggen_to run_rennen, hardlopenlopen


Dit  is grosso modo hoe het in elkaar zit ('wandelen' verdient een thread op zich) en meteen wordt duidelijk waar  vergissingen kunnen voorkomen. Exacte wetenschap is dit evenwel niet,  omdat er overlappingen zijn door stilistische keuzes. Hardlopen is  overigens een synoniem voor rennen (NL) dat in België inderdaad nagenoeg  niet voorkomt (korte Google test: relatief 10x zoveel hits in  Nederland. Absoluut 30x (85 000 vs 2 580 000 hits).


----------



## eno2

Rennen is gebruikelijk voor snel lopen (VL)


Wat ik mis in het Nederlandse hardlopen is de gradatie. Hardlopen schijnt gebruikt te worden zowel voor traag als snel.

Je hebt dan ook nog "sprinten".


----------



## eno2

joggen= traag (to run)
lopen= neutraal (to run)
snel lopen= rennen
zo snel mogelijk lopen= sprinten


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Rennen is gebruikelijk voor snel lopen (VL)



Waar dan wel?  Ik kan me niet herinneren ooit een Vlaming 'rennen' te hebben horen gebruiken (god, ik haat zinsconstructies met zoveel werkwoorden na elkaar), behalve wanneer ze trachten AN te spreken en systematisch 'lopen' door 'rennen' vervangen. Een steekproef toont eenzelfde verhouding aan als bij hardlopen: 10x meer in gebruik in Nederland - en ik ben er zeker van dat het hier dan nog een overschatting is door het grote aantal overgenomen artikels in Vlaamse media van Nederlandse nieuwsbronnen.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Ik gebruik Engels als een, euh, intermediaire taal om spraakverwarring  te voorkomen. Volgens mij is het minder ingewikkeld dan het lijkt.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nederland
> **Vlaanderen*_to go
> _gaangaan_to walk_lopenwandelen_to hike_wandelentrekken_to jog_joggenjoggen_to run_rennen, hardlopenlopen
> 
> 
> Dit  is grosso modo hoe het in elkaar zit ('wandelen' verdient een thread op zich) en meteen wordt duidelijk waar  vergissingen kunnen voorkomen. Exacte wetenschap is dit evenwel niet,  omdat er overlappingen zijn door stilistische keuzes. Hardlopen is  overigens een synoniem voor rennen (NL) dat in België inderdaad nagenoeg  niet voorkomt (korte Google test: relatief 10x zoveel hits in  Nederland. Absoluut 30x (85 000 vs 2 580 000 hits).



Het Engelse _to walk_ kan ook in Nederland vaak met _wandelen _vertaald worden. Zodra er een element van ontspanning bij komt, is _to walk_ gelijk te stellen aan _wandelen_.

Verder is _trekken_ in de betekenis van _grote afstanden te voet afleggen _ook in Nederland niet onbekend. De tabel zal er dus zo kunnen uitzien;



 
*Nederland*
*Vlaanderen*
_to go_
gaan
gaan
_to walk_
lopen, wandelen
wandelen
_to hike_
wandelen, trekken
trekken
_to jog_
joggen
joggen
_to run_
rennen, hardlopen
lopen



Het meest problematische woord lijkt vooralsnog _lopen_ te zijn. In Nederland word daar iets totaal anders onder verstaan dan in Vlaanderen, al zijn er ook in Nederland uitdrukkingen waarin _lopen_ de betekenis van _rennen_ bewaard heeft. Voorbeeld: hij zette het op een lopen.

Nog één vraagje: het woord _rennen_ is toch ook wel bekend in Vlaanderen? Als dat het geval is, dan zou de tabel er zo kunnen uitzien:



 
*Nederland*
*Vlaanderen*
_to go_
gaan
gaan
_to walk_
lopen, wandelen
wandelen
_to hike_
wandelen, trekken
trekken
_to jog_
joggen
joggen
_to run_
rennen, hardlopen
lopen, _rennen_


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> Nog één vraagje: het woord _rennen_ is toch ook wel bekend in Vlaanderen?



Passief natuurlijk wel, maar actief volgens mij niet - vandaar dat ik protesteer tegen eno2s reactie #10.


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> Passief natuurlijk wel, maar actief volgens mij niet - vandaar dat ik protesteer tegen eno2s reactie #10.


Ik ben het er mee eens. Volgens mij komt in Vlaanderen "rennen" niet in de spontane spreektaal voor.


----------



## marrish

Peterdg said:


> Ik ben het er mee eens. Volgens mij komt in Vlaanderen "rennen" niet in de spontane spreektaal voor.


Dit behalve "renners" in "wielrenners"


----------



## eno2

Gaan is zich te voet bewegen, volgens Van Dale. Waarom hebben de Nederlanders het dan altijd over lopen?

Rennen is volgens Van Dale "zeer snel lopen". Dus als voor de Nederlanders lopen te voet gaan is, dan is rennen voor hen zeer snel te voet gaan.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Waar dan wel?  Ik kan me niet herinneren ooit een Vlaming 'rennen' te hebben horen gebruiken (god, ik haat zinsconstructies met zoveel werkwoorden na elkaar), behalve wanneer ze trachten AN te spreken en systematisch 'lopen' door 'rennen' vervangen. Een steekproef toont eenzelfde verhouding aan als bij hardlopen: 10x meer in gebruik in Nederland - en ik ben er zeker van dat het hier dan nog een overschatting is door het grote aantal overgenomen artikels in Vlaamse media van Nederlandse nieuwsbronnen.


Van hot naar her rennen.
Ik heb het niet over dialectsprekers, het interesseert me eigenlijk niet zo in welke mate of frequentie die rennen gebruiken of niet. Het is een goed Nederlands woord en ik gebruik het zonder scrupules. Temeer daar ik nooit hardlopen gebruik. 

Zich buiten adem gerend. Ik zou mezelf er nooit kunnen toe brengen te zeggen: ik heb me buiten adem gehardloopt

Hij is me voorbij gerend. Versus hij is me voorbij gehardloopt

Ze rennen allemaal door elkaar (de mieren). Of zouden mieren door elkaar hardlopen?


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Passief natuurlijk wel, maar actief volgens mij niet - vandaar dat ik protesteer tegen eno2s reactie #10.



Passief? Ah volgens jou mag er in Vlaanderen wel degelijk gerend worden???


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Gaan is zich te voet bewegen, volgens Van Dale. Waarom hebben de Nederlanders het dan altijd over lopen?
> 
> Rennen is volgens Van Dale "zeer snel lopen". Dus als voor de  Nederlanders lopen te voet gaan is, dan is rennen voor hen zeer snel te  voet gaan.



Goed punt.



eno2 said:


> [...]Ik heb het niet over dialectsprekers[...]



Ik  ook niet. Ik zeg dat Vlamingen het woord 'rennen' niet gebruiken maar  'lopen' gebruiken in elke context waar een Nederlander 'rennen'  gebruikt. Dat impliceert evenwel niet dat ze daarom dialect moeten  spreken. Het tweede dat ik zei is dat er een soort hypercorrectie  optreed bij Vlamingen die standaardtaal genegen zijn: zij gaan  consequent alle 'lopen' door 'rennen' vervangen omdat dit beter zou  klinken. Dat is een fenomeen dat ik niet genegen ben, want ik vind het Nederlands van boven de Moerdijk niet superieur aan dat van er onder. Niets tegen wat heterogeniteit, alleen al omwille van de taalrijkdom die verloren zou gaan als we allemaal naar een noordelijke standaard overschakelen. 



marrish said:


> Dit behalve "renners" in "wielrenners"



Zoals in 'coureurs'?


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Ik  ook niet. Ik zeg dat Vlamingen het woord 'rennen' niet gebruiken maar  'lopen' gebruiken in elke context waar een Nederlander 'rennen'  gebruikt. Dat impliceert evenwel niet dat ze daarom dialect moeten  spreken. Het tweede dat ik zei is dat er een soort hypercorrectie  optreed bij Vlamingen die standaardtaal genegen zijn: zij gaan  consequent alle 'lopen' door 'rennen' vervangen omdat dit beter zou  klinken. Dat is een fenomeen dat ik niet genegen ben, want ik vind het Nederlands van boven de Moerdijk niet superieur aan dat van er onder. Niets tegen wat heterogeniteit, alleen al omwille van de taalrijkdom die verloren zou gaan als we allemaal naar een noordelijke standaard overschakelen.


Okay. No prob. De Vlaming gaat lopen nooit laten vallen, al zeker niet ten gunste van hardlopen. Ik gebruik rennen occasioneel, afhankelijk van de context. Moeilijk te zeggen in welke mate andere Vlamingen dit al of niet ook doen. 















> Zoals in 'coureurs'?


Yep. En zoals in "koeriers". Komt ook van courir.


----------



## matakoweg

En hoe staat het met "hollen"?
Wordt dat veel gebruikt in Vlaanderen? En is het synoniem met rennen of met lopen?


----------



## YellowOnline

matakoweg said:


> En hoe staat het met "hollen"?
> Wordt dat veel gebruikt in Vlaanderen? En is het synoniem met rennen of met lopen?



Net als 'rennen' nagenoeg onbestaande. In dat geval zou men "hard lopen" zeggen (in twee woorden).


----------



## eno2

matakoweg said:


> En hoe staat het met "hollen"?
> Wordt dat veel gebruikt in Vlaanderen? En is het synoniem met rennen of met lopen?


Persoonlijk heb ik er geen probleem mee. On-line Van Dale geeft voor hollen:rennen, dus ik zit goed. Maar Yellowstone is de specialist van de gebruiksfrequentie in Vlaanderen.  Ik denk dat zelfs Vlamingen af en toe iemand achterna hollen. Iemand achterna LOPEN is dan weer: hem of haar het hof maken  (Rudy loopt achter Lucy) , ook er achter aan ZITTEN  (Rudy zit achter Lucy)

Naar de bus hollen doe je in tijdnood. Bij (moeten) hollen is er impliciet of expliciet een element van haast aanwezig.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik ben het hier ook eens met Yellow. Ik hoor "hollen" hier nooit (en gebruik het zelf ook niet).


----------



## Chimel

bibibiben said:


> *Nederland*
> *Vlaanderen*
> _to go_
> gaan
> gaan
> _to walk_
> lopen, wandelen
> wandelen
> *to hike*
> *wandelen, trekken*
> *trekken*
> _to jog_
> joggen
> joggen
> _to run_
> rennen, hardlopen
> lopen


De tijdschrift van de Vlaamse organisatie Grote Routepaden heet nu "Op Weg" maar tot een paar jaar geleden was het "Wandelen". Nu nog staat op de cover: "Magazine voor Wandelen en Fietsen". "Wandelen" lijkt me dus in Vlaanderen veel gebruikelijker dan "trekken" in de betekenis "to hike"/"randonner".

Trouwens, what about "stappen" in deze discussie? Een paar jaar geleden had ik in een andere draad gevraagd hoe ik na een tocht moest zeggen "D'abord, j'ai couru et à la fin j'ai marché". En iemand heeft mij toen geantwoord: "Eerst liep ik en daarna heb ik gestapt" - zie http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1523389 (waar je ook interessante inzichten vindt over het verschil tussen rennen, lopen, hardlopen... enz.)


----------



## eno2

Chimel said:


> De tijdschrift van de Vlaamse organisatie Grote Routepaden heet nu "Op Weg" maar tot een paar jaar geleden was het "Wandelen". Nu nog staat op de cover: "Magazine voor Wandelen en Fietsen". "Wandelen" lijkt me dus in Vlaanderen veel gebruikelijker dan "trekken" in de betekenis "to hike"/"randonner".
> 
> Trouwens, what about "stappen" in deze discussie? Een paar jaar geleden had ik in een andere draad gevraagd hoe ik na een tocht moest zeggen "D'abord, j'ai couru et à la fin j'ai marché". En iemand heeft mij toen geantwoord: "Eerst liep ik en daarna heb ik gestapt" - zie http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1523389 (waar je ook interessante inzichten vindt over het verschil tussen rennen, lopen, hardlopen... enz.)


Stappen, ja, daar had ik ook al aan gedacht. Maar ik begon deze draad vanuit het oogpunt van de beweging waarbij je op een bepaald moment twee voeten van de grond hebt, en de  benaming daarvan. Daarom had ik niet niet over gaan en niet over stappen. En niet over wandelen. 
Van een kind zegt men dat het al kan stappen. En niet dat het al kan lopen.(in Vlaanderen)
Maar ook dat het nog leert lopen. En niet dat het nog leert stappen. (in Vlaanderen)

In Vlaanderen zou men zeggen: eerst heb ik gelopen, en op het einde gestapt.
Hoe men dat in Nederland zou zeggen, weet ik niet 

Ik las je link, de oude draad, met een titel die over wandelen gaat. En verder  bij uitbreiding ook alle varianten van lopen/rennen behandelde .Interessant.

Wandelen is in mijn ogen niet couranter dan trekken in de betekenis van to hike /randonner. Trekken heeft als activiteit een heel specifieke betekenis en inhoud die het zeer algemene wandelen niet weergeeft. Hetzelfde verschil in het Engels to walk/to hike, dat is ook niet onderling verwisselbaar. Randonner/marcher idem dito.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> *Nederland**Vlaanderen*_to go_gaangaan_to walk_lopen, wandelenwandelen_to hike_wandelen, trekkentrekken_to jog_joggenjoggen_to run_rennen, hardlopenlopen, _rennen_



Uit de reacties en uit de geciteerde en opgezochte bronnen is gebleken dat zowel Vlamingen als Nederlanders (zoals jij al aangaf) in bepaalde gevallen "lopen" in twee betekenissen gebruiken: Gaan zowel als ...rennen, zal ik maar zeggen. 
 Ik loop even langs, dat is ook voor mij "gaan". Net zoals "over de Meir lopen". "Over de dijk lopen" Allemaal gaan. Wat een boeltje allemaal. Op den duur weet ik niet meer of ik stap of ren. Het moet uit de context blijken...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Gaan is zich te voet bewegen, volgens Van Dale. Waarom hebben de Nederlanders het dan altijd over lopen?


 
Ik ben nu op een plaats waar ik geen papieren Van Dale binnen handbereik heb, maar de onlineversie geeft als een van de definities van _gaan_: _zich (te voet) bewegen_. Wie ergens naartoe gaat,  beweegt zich dus _niet noodzakelijkerwijs_ te voet. Zie ook mijn post van 23 juli, 17.19 uur.

Als per se duidelijk moet zijn dat je je te voet voortbewoog, kun je zeggen:
Ik liep.
Ik ging lopend.
Ik ging te voet.
_Ik ging te voet_ zal niet door elke Nederlander gebruikt worden. Er zijn er die steevast _ik ging lopend_ zullen zeggen.




eno2 said:


> Wat ik mis in het Nederlandse hardlopen is de gradatie. Hardlopen schijnt gebruikt te worden zowel voor traag als snel.


 
_Hardlopen_ wordt vooral gebruikt voor sportieve prestaties. Zie ook mijn post van 23 juli, 17.19 uur. Bij sportieve prestaties draait het vooral om snelheid. Moet het toch een tandje zachter, dan wordt het algauw _joggen_. In een nog lager tempo dreigt het _snelwandelen_ te worden.

Buiten de sport kun je ook in Nederland het onderscheid maken tussen snel en minder snel te voet gaan (ik vermijd in deze draad liever het woord _lopen_). Neem de situatie waarin iemand na het eten van bedorven mosselen dringend naar het toilet moet. In een normaal tempo te voet gaan is vragen om ongelukken, dus het moet wat sneller. Dan wordt het:

Hij _ging op een drafje_ naar het toilet.
Hij _spurtte_ naar het toilet.
Hij _haastte zich_ naar het toilet.
Hij _snelde_ naar het toilet.
Eventueel:
Hij _beende_ naar het toilet.
(Bij _benen_ is er niet alleen sprake van een vrij grote snelheid, maar vaak ook van een zekere vastheid van tred.)

_Rennen_ en _hollen_ kunnen alleen gebruikt worden als er sprake is van een kort moment waarbij beide voeten van de grond zijn. 




eno2 said:


> Zich buiten adem gerend. Ik zou mezelf er nooit kunnen toe brengen te zeggen: ik heb me buiten adem gehardloopt
> 
> Hij is me voorbij gerend. Versus hij is me voorbij gehardloopt
> 
> Ze rennen allemaal door elkaar (de mieren). Of zouden mieren door elkaar hardlopen?


 
Het bijbehorende voltooid deelwoord is _hardgelopen_. Omdat hardlopen alleen in de sportieve sfeer plaatsvindt, zullen mieren dus nooit kunnen hardlopen (tenzij je ze menselijke eigenschappen wilt toedichten). Technisch gezien kunnen ze ook niet _rennen_, omdat altijd wel een van hun pootjes contact met de grond maakt, maar ze kunnen wel de indruk wekken dat ze rennen. Je zou misschien ook van _trippelen_ kunnen spreken. 

Ik heb sterk de indruk dat hardlopen bij voorkeur zonder toeters en bellen gebruikt wordt. Zodra er in de zin een bepaling opduikt, valt _hard_ weg of zie je _rennen_ verschijnen.

Zeer twijfelachtig: Hij is mij voorbij hardgelopen.
Correct: Hij is me voorbij gelopen.
Correct: Hij is me voorbij gerend. 

Zeer twijfelachtig: Ik heb me buiten adem hardgelopen.
Correct: Ik heb me buiten adem gelopen.
Correct: Ik heb me buiten adem gerend.

De beperking ontstaat naar alle waarschijnlijkheid omdat _hard_ in _hardlopen_ nog steeds enigszins als bijwoord met een zelfstandige betekenis functioneert. _Buiten adem_ en _hard_ gaan normaal gesproken niet samen. En _hard_ staat in een reguliere zin voor _voorbij_, niet erna. Wel correct is bijvoorbeeld: Hij is me hard voorbij gelopen. Deze persoon rent dus niet, maar haalt je slechts met grote snelheid in.

Niet onbelangrijk: de variant met _lopen_ is alleen bruikbaar als uit de context voldoende blijkt dat er hardgelopen wordt. Als het gaat om een sportevenement, kun je vrijwel altijd probleemloos zeggen dat iemand een ander voorbij is_ gelopen_, maar in andere situaties zul je al heel gauw naar _rennen_ moeten uitwijken.

_Hardlopen_ wordt dus ook in Nederland niet om de haverklap gebruikt. Zeker buiten het domein van sport of recreatie is het _rennen_ wat de klok slaat. Verder kent _hardlopen_ gebruiksbeperkingen die _rennen_ niet kent.



matakoweg said:


> En hoe staat het met "hollen"?
> Wordt dat veel gebruikt in Vlaanderen? En is het synoniem met rennen of met lopen?


 
Ik denk dat in Nederland _hollen_ wel dicht bij _rennen_ staat, maar het is toch geen perfect synoniem. _Hollen_ lijkt altijd een korte krachtsexplosie te zijn, terwijl _rennen_ over langere afstanden kan gebeuren. Bij _hollen_ lijkt er ook altijd sprake van haast of onbesuisdheid te zijn, terwijl dat bij _rennen_ niet het geval hoeft te zijn. Misschien verklaart dat laatste ook waarom je bij sportieve prestaties _hardlopen_ wel zo nu en dan door _rennen_ kan vervangen, maar niet door _hollen_.




Chimel said:


> Trouwens, what about "stappen" in deze discussie? Een paar jaar geleden had ik in een andere draad gevraagd hoe ik na een tocht moest zeggen "D'abord, j'ai couru et à la fin j'ai marché". En iemand heeft mij toen geantwoord: "Eerst liep ik en daarna heb ik gestapt"


 
In Nederland zou je dat nooit zo zeggen. In Nederland zou het worden: Eerst rende ik en aan het eind liep ik.

_Stappen_ heeft volgens de onlineversie van Van Dale niet de algemene betekenis van _lopen_, maar de nogal specifieke betekenis _met grote passen of met vaste tred lopen_. Daar kan ik me wel in vinden. Voorbeeldzinnetje: Willen we voor de bui binnen zijn, dan moeten we door_stappen_. 

Twee andere betekenissen van _stappen_ (in Nederland): _uitgaan_ en _op de plaats stappende bewegingen maken_ (favoriete oefening in het tv-programma _Nederland in beweging_). Er zijn ook nog andere betekenissen, maar die staan alle ver af van _lopen_.


----------



## Chimel

eno2 said:


> Wandelen is in mijn ogen niet couranter dan trekken in de betekenis van to hike /randonner. Trekken heeft als activiteit een heel specifieke betekenis en inhoud die het zeer algemene wandelen niet weergeeft. Hetzelfde verschil in het Engels to walk/to hike, dat is ook niet onderling verwisselbaar. Randonner/marcher idem dito.


Is het niet zo dat _trekken _de facto naar een meerdaagse tocht (met zware rugzak, vaak in de bergen of in verre gebieden) verwijst? Ik kan je bv voorstellen om komende zondag eens in de Westhoek te wandelen, maar zou _trekken _dan niet wat belachelijk overkomen?

Naar mijn gevoel is _wandelen a_lgemeen (want het kan ook voor een meerdaagse tocht gebruikt worden), en dus ook couranter, en _trekken_ meer specifiek. Maar misschien ben ik mis?



> In Nederland zou je dat nooit zo zeggen. In Nederland zou het worden: Eerst rende ik en aan het eind liep ik.


Wat zeg je dan in Nederland over een kind, Bibiben? "Hij is met 18 maanden beginnen lopen"? (klinkt komisch voor een Vlaming, niet? Je denkt: Waw, wat vroeg! Toekomstige olympisch kampioen op 10.000 meter...) Of over iemand die na een zwaar ongeval gehandicapt zal blijven: "Hij zal nooit meer kunnen lopen?... kunnen gaan?"


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Wat zeg je dan in Nederland over een kind, Bibiben? "Hij is met 18 maanden beginnen lopen"? (klinkt komisch voor een Vlaming, niet? Je denkt: Waw, wat vroeg! Toekomstige olympisch kampioen op 10.000 meter...) Of over iemand die na een zwaar ongeval gehandicapt zal blijven: "Hij zal nooit meer kunnen lopen?... kunnen gaan?"



Ja, _lopen _is in Nederland het woord bij uitstek voor het neutrale _zich te voet voortbewegen_, of het nu om baby’s gaat, verlamden of wie dan ook. Dus:
Hij is met 18 maanden beginnen te lopen.
Hij zal nooit meer kunnen lopen.

Merk op dat een Nederlander in dit geval de twee infinitieven van elkaar zou scheiden:: 
Hij is met 18 maanden beginnen *te* lopen.
Zie ook http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/18/05/04/20/body.html.

Sommigen zeggen trouwens liever:
Hij is met 18 maanden *begonnen* te lopen.
Zie hiervoor ook http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/18/05/04/20/body.html.

Wat je in Nederland echter het vaakst hoort, is misschien wel:
Hij *kon na* 18 maanden lopen.
Ik weet niet hoe gebruikelijk deze variant in België is, maar ik hou er rekening mee dat Vlaamse forummers weer gaan stuiteren van schrik ...

Misschien is het ook wel interessant om weer een tussentijds overzicht te geven. Niet compleet en overlopend van onvolkomenheden, maar toch:



*Nederland*
*Vlaanderen*
_to go_
gaan
gaan
_to walk_
lopen (algemeen), wandelen (specifiek)
wandelen, gaan, stappen
_to hike_
wandelen (licht), trekken (zwaar)
wandelen(?), trekken
_to jog_
joggen
joggen
_to trot, to scurry_
snellen, draven
rennen, snellen(?), draven
_to run_
rennen (algemeen), hardlopen (specifiek), hollen (specifiek)
lopen


----------



## Chimel

Best interessant, bedankt !


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Best interessant, bedankt !



Ik moet zeggen dat ik deze draad ook erg interessant vind. Ik wist wel dat er in Vlaanderen iets bijzonders met _lopen_ aan de hand was, maar het kwam als een volslagen verrassing dat ook _rennen_ in Vlaanderen niet helemaal overeenkomt met _rennen_ in Nederland. En dan blijkt ook nog dat _stappen_ in Vlaanderen _lopen_ kan betekenen. Ik ben benieuwd welke verrassingen er nog meer zullen komen!


----------



## eno2

gratis on-line Van Dale:

Loop/loopje



> loop (de; m) 1(meervoud: lopen) het (hard)lopen: marathonloop



Hier is een loop dan weer NIET te voet. Verwarrend. 



> loop·je (het; o; meervoud: loopjes) 1eigenaardige manier van lopen



Daarmee weet ik nog niet of  gaan of rennen bedoeld is. Van Dale gebruikt die twee betekenissen van lopen  hier ook door elkaar??? Of niet ??? Verwarring alom.

Een loopje is voor mij GEEN eigenaardige manier van lopen, maar eerder een  kort looptraject (in de betekenis van rennen of joggen)

Ik ken een loopje eigenlijk nog het best van de uitdrukking "een loopje nemen met". Een loopje nemen met de begrippen gaan en rennen door "lopen" in twee betekenissen door elkaar te gebruiken bijvoorbeeld.


----------



## eno2

@Chimel

Hike en trekken komen overeen.

Walk en wandelen ook. 

Over verschil tussen walk en hike:



> Enc. Britt:
> Recreational and fitness walking Organized  noncompetitive walking is extremely popular in the United States and  Europe. Millions participate for the relaxation and exercise it offers.  Walking for recreation or fitness is differentiated from hiking  by its shorter distances, less challenging settings, and the lack of  need for specialized equipment. Walking can simply be an unorganized  meander around a local park or trail for relaxation or a daily regimen of several miles that is undertaken for health benefits.


----------



## matakoweg

Chimel said:


> Trouwens, what about "stappen" in deze discussie? Een paar jaar geleden had ik in een andere draad gevraagd hoe ik na een tocht moest zeggen "D'abord, j'ai couru et à la fin j'ai marché". En iemand heeft mij toen geantwoord: "Eerst liep ik en daarna heb ik gestapt" - zie http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1523389 (waar je ook interessante inzichten vindt over het verschil tussen rennen, lopen, hardlopen... enz.)



"Stappen" is voor mij "uitgaan". Een avondje stappen is geen sportieve prestatie!
Qua betekenis staat het Vlaamse "lopen" volgens mij dichtbij het Duitse "laufen", terwijl het Engelse "to leap" qua betekenis overeenkomt met het Friese "ljeppe".
Een "fierljepper"  is Fries voor een polsstokverspinger, letterlijk dus een "verspringer".
Wat nu de oorspronkelijke betekenis geweest is, staat helaas niet in mijn etymologische woordenboek van J de Vries.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Hier is een loop dan weer NIET te voet. Verwarrend.



Er is een handjevol uitdrukkingen waarin _loop_ of _lopen_ verwijst naar _rennen_:

– voor iemand op de loop gaan
– op de loop zijn
– het op een lopen zetten
– de wedloop
– de wedstrijdloop = de loop

_Loop_ heeft daarnaast tal van andere betekenissen die noch veel met _te voet gaan_ noch veel met _rennen_ te maken hebben: in de loop der dagen, de loop van de rivier, de loop van een geweer, de loop van de hemellichamen etc. Ik zou dat niet verwarrend willen noemen. Het komt vaak voor dat een woord meerdere (afgeleide) betekenissen heeft.




eno2 said:


> "loop·je (het; o; meervoud: loopjes) 1eigenaardige manier van lopen"
> 
> Daarmee weet ik nog niet of gaan of rennen bedoeld is. Van Dale gebruikt die twee betekenissen van lopen hier ook door elkaar??? Of niet ??? Verwarring alom.
> 
> Een loopje is voor mij GEEN eigenaardige manier van lopen, maar eerder een kort looptraject (in de betekenis van rennen of joggen)




Als Van Dale in de definitie _lopen_ gebruikt, dan wordt daar niet _rennen_ of _hardlopen _mee bedoeld_. 
_
Ik vraag me af hoe de Vlaamse tv Monty Python's fameuze _Ministry of Silly Walks_heeft vertaald. In Nederland werd dat altijd _Ministerie van Rare/Gekke/Malle/Vreemde Loopjes_. Als _loopje_ een onbekend begrip in Vlaanderen is, wat wordt daar dan gebruikt? Looppasjes? Pasjes? Gangetjes?


----------



## eno2

> bibibiben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Als Van Dale in de definitie _lopen_ gebruikt, dan wordt daar niet _rennen_ of _hardlopen _mee bedoeld_.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Klopt.Ik mis mijn dikke Van Dale wel in een taalforum als dit en de on line versie wil ik niet betalen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik vraag me af hoe de Vlaamse tv Monty Python's fameuze _Ministry of Silly Walks_heeft vertaald. In Nederland werd dat altijd _Ministerie van Rare/Gekke/Malle/Vreemde Loopjes_. Als _loopje_ een onbekend begrip in Vlaanderen is, wat wordt daar dan gebruikt? Looppasjes? Pasjes? Gangetjes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prachtvoorbeeld. Je suggereerde het zelf al. . Het zou waarschijnlijk Het Ministerie van Vreemde Gangetjes geworden zijn. Als een loopje op zich al een vreemd gangetje is, dan is een vreemd loopje een redundantie.
Click to expand...


----------



## eno2

Ik ga met Nederlanders het Nederlandse lopen gebruiken in het vervolg en met Vlamingen het Vlaamse lopen.


----------



## eno2

Neem nu eens een artikel over "Lopen" zoals dit uit KNACK:

http://www.knack.be/nieuws/gezondhe...-voor-langer-leven/article-normal-268539.html

Zou dat kunnen in Nederland?


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Neem nu eens een artikel over "Lopen" zoals dit uit KNACK:
> 
> http://www.knack.be/nieuws/gezondhe...-voor-langer-leven/article-normal-268539.html
> 
> Zou dat kunnen in Nederland?


Ik ben echt benieuwd.


----------



## bibibiben

Als het artikel zich ook op Nederland wil richten, dan zou het herschreven moeten worden.  Pas tegen het eind, wanneer de schrijver van het stukje benadrukt dat lopen gezonder is dan wandelen, zal een Nederlander met een schok beseffen: wacht eens even, met al dat _lopen_ wordt _hardlopen_ bedoeld! Een gruwelijk laat besef, natuurlijk. 

Hieronder vind je het herschreven artikel. Ik heb niet elk _lopen_ door _hardlopen_ vervangen. Voor de variatie heb ik er geregeld een _rennen_ doorheen gegooid. Ik heb zo'n gevoel dat wie vaak achtereen _hardlopen_ leest, eerder verzadigd raakt dan wie vaak achtereen _lopen_ leest. 


*5 minuten hardlopen per dag voor langer leven*

*Slechts vijf minuten hardlopen per dag kan al leiden tot een langer leven. Zo blijkt uit een grootschalige studie over sport en levensduur.*

Wie elke dag even vijf minuten _hardloopt_, kan het risico op vroegtijdig overlijden al sterk naar beneden halen. Dat blijkt uit een grootschalige studie over sport en levensduur. Het verschil tussen korte of lange inspanningen is miniem, als de oefening maar intensief is.

Onderzoekers van de universiteiten van Iowa en South Carolina, het Pennington biomedische researchcentrum en enkele andere instellingen maakten gebruik van een enorme database van de Cooper Clinic en Institute in Dallas. De resultaten van de studie werden gepubliceerd in The Journal of the American College of Cardiology.

Uit de database werden 55.137 gezonde mannen en vrouwen tussen 18 en 100 jaar oud geselecteerd die de kliniek minstens vijftien jaar voor de studie hadden bezocht. Van die groep identificeerde 24 procent zich als _hardloper_. Maar de snelheid en de afgelegde afstand van de proefpersonen varieerde sterk.

Daarna gingen de wetenschappers de overlijdens binnen de groep na. In een periode van vijftien jaar hadden 3.500 mensen het leven gelaten, waarvan vele overlijdens te wijten aan hartziekten.

*Drie jaar langer leven*
De _hardlopers_ bleken minder kans op vroegtijdig overlijden te hebben dan de _niet-hardlopers_. Wie _rende/hardliep_, had 30 procent minder risico op een vroege dood dan wie niet _rende/hardliep_. De kans op overlijden door hartziekten was zelfs 45 procent lager. Het verschil klopte nog steeds als de onderzoekers rekening hielden met overgewicht of rokers (hoewel niet veel _hardlopers_ rookten). Uiteindelijk bleken zelfs rokers met overgewicht die _renden_, minder kans te hebben op vroegtijdig overlijden dan wie niet _rende_ - ongeacht hun gewicht of rookgewoonten.

De volledige groep _hardlopers _leefde ongeveer drie jaar langer in vergelijking met de volwassenen die nooit _hardliepen/renden_.

Het verrassende was dat de voordelen van _rennen_ duidelijk werden ongeacht de duur van het traject of de snelheid. Wie minstens 150 minuten per week _jogde _of _rende_, leefde langer dan wie niet _rende_. Maar uiteindelijk bleek er geen opmerkelijk verschil in levensduur te zijn tussen wie snel of lang _rende_ en wie _minder snel_ of kort _rende_- bijvoorbeeld slechts vijf tot tien minuten per dag of aan een normaal tempo van zeven minuten per kilometer of trager.

*Belang van intensiteit*
De onderzoekers gingen niet na op welke manier en waarom _hardlopen_ het risico op vroegtijdig overlijden verkleinde. Ook onderzochten ze niet of _hardlopen_ de enige oefening was die tot zulke resultaten leidde. Wat ze wel ontdekten was dat wie _hardliep/rende_, minder kans op een vroege dood had dan wie zich tot minder intensieve activiteiten beperkte, zoals _lopen_.

Daarom geloven de onderzoekers dat niet enkel _hardlopen/rennen_ tot zulke voordelen leidt. De intensiteit van de sport is de sleutel tot het verlengen van de levensduur, menen ze. Voor vele mensen is _hardlopen/rennen _echter de eenvoudigste manier om intensief te sporten.

Wie nooit _hardgelopen/gerend _heeft of met gezondheidsproblemen kampt, moet een dokter raadplegen voordat er met een _loopschema/hardloopschema _wordt gestart, raden de wetenschappers aan in The New York Times. Vijf minuten intensief _rennen_ kan evengoed vervangen - of opgevolgd worden door touwtjespringen, fietsen, of eender welke intensieve activiteit. Want vijf minuten hard werken kan blijkbaar jaren aan uw even toevoegen.


----------



## eno2

Waar denk je dat het artikel over gaat? Niet over hardlopen, denk ik, dat toch meer in de competitieve sfeer zit. Meer over joggen. Welke terminologie moet je dan gebruiken? In Vlaanderen dekt het neutrale "lopen" ook joggen. Het verwondert me dat je toch nog bij één gelegenheid loper/hardloper invult, Bibibiben. 

Mijn indruk is nu  dat in samenstellingen lopen wel gebruikelijker is in Nederland. Loopprogramma. 
Wat zeggen jullie voor middel & langeafstandlopers? Middel- en langeafstandhardlopers? Maratonlopers? Maratonhardlopers? 800 meter lopers? 800 meter hardlopers?


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> [...]_ hardliep_, [...]_ hardliep_.[...] _hardliepen _[...] _hardliep _[...] _hardgelopen_



Alleen al daarom ben ik blij dat het - m.i. bijna pleonastische - hardlopen in België niet in zwang is.  Vervoegen van samengestelde sterke werkwoorden is vaak zowel een esthetisch probleem als een grammaticaal. 

Eerst, terzijde, een illustratie van hoe correcte regels tot bizarre resultaten kunnen leiden. Het is mijn favoriete voorbeeld sinds de Nieuwe Spelling: e-mailen. We schrijven het met koppelteken om verwarring uit te sluiten met email (+/- glazuur). Als we er een voltooid deelwoord van maken is het hek van de dam: de 'e-' is een afkorting ('electronic') dus we mogen geen trema gebruiken. Het enige echte voltooid deelwoord van e-mailen is dan ook _ge-e-maild_. Niet voor niets schrijft Onze Taal:



> Het voltooid deelwoord _ge-e-maild_ ziet er niet zo fraai uit. U  kunt het het best vermijden. Schrijf liever: 'Ik heb de berichten via  e-mail verstuurd' of kortweg 'Ik heb de berichten gemaild.'



Terug naar hardlopen nu: hier zit het probleem niet in leenwoorden en afkortingen maar in de sterke vervoeging. _Hardliepen_ ziet er lelijk uit. Er is een hele rits aan zulke woorden waarvan de verleden tijd twijfelachtig is. Spookreed? Nagelbeet? Speerwierp? Buiksprak? Worteltrok? Borstzwom? Hartenjoeg? 

Nu, de voorbeelden die ik geef noemt men 'onvolledige werkwoorden'. Een echte definitie van een onvolledig werkwoord heb ik nog niet gevonden - zelfs ANS is daarin ambigu. In ieder geval: deze onvolledige werkwoorden worden verondersteld geen verleden tijd te hebben. Waarom _hardliep_ dan aanvaardbaar is en _klootschoot_ niet ontgaat mij helemaal.  

Om het nog erger te maken bedenk ik plots dat er nog een derde optie is: zuigen -> zoog, maar stofzuigen -> gestofzuigd. Hallo, hier wordt een sterk werkwoord plots zwak in een samenstelling. Welke obscure regel schuilt daar achter?

Enfin: er lijkt mij hier enige willekeur te zijn bij die vervoegingen.

Edit: OK, ik realiseer me dat dit van het onderwerp afdwaalt, maar het moest me van het hart


----------



## eno2

Straffe koffie. Toen ik nog speerwierp deed ik me al eens goed pijn. Nu aan de vervoeging.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Waar denk je dat het artikel over gaat? Niet over hardlopen, denk ik, dat toch meer in de competitieve sfeer zit. Meer over joggen. Welke terminologie moet je dan gebruiken? In Vlaanderen dekt het neutrale "lopen" ook joggen.



Gaat het echt over joggen? Waarom valt dan nergens het woord _joggen_? Dat woord is toch ook in België bekend? Het wordt hoe langer hoe raadselachtiger, dat Vlaamse _lopen_.

Hardlopen hoeft niet in de competitieve sfeer te liggen. Het ligt ligt wel altijd in de sportieve sfeer. Joggen ligt ook altijd in de sportieve sfeer, maar (nagenoeg) nooit in de competitieve sfeer.



eno2 said:


> Het verwondert me dat je toch nog bij één gelegenheid loper/hardloper invult, Bibibiben.



Ik heb alleen voor _hardloopschema_ als alternatief _loopschema_ gegeven. In deze context zal duidelijk zijn dat het om hardlopen gaat.



eno2 said:


> Wat zeggen jullie voor middel & langeafstandlopers? Middel- en langeafstandhardlopers? Maratonlopers? Maratonhardlopers? 800 meter lopers? 800 meter hardlopers?



_Middel- en langeafstandlopers_, _marathonlopers_ etc. Dit zijn typisch woorden die in een sportcontext worden gebruikt, dus verwarring over wat _lopen_ betekent, is uitgesloten. En _marathon_ in _marathonloper_ geeft ook aan dat het om hoge snelheden gaat.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Alleen al daarom ben ik blij dat het - m.i. bijna pleonastische - hardlopen in België niet in zwang is.  Vervoegen van samengestelde sterke werkwoorden is vaak zowel een esthetisch probleem als een grammaticaal.



In een tekst over hardlopen zul je ook erg vaak _rennen_ tegenkomen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> In een tekst over hardlopen zul je ook erg vaak _rennen_ tegenkomen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Gaat het echt over joggen? Waarom valt dan nergens het woord _joggen_? Dat woord is toch ook in België bekend? Het wordt hoe langer hoe raadselachtiger, dat Vlaamse _lopen_.


Joggen is echt specifiek TRAAG lopen of traag hardlopen. Technisch gesproken "onder de adem" lopen of hardlopen dus. Omdat Vlamingen haast altijd het algemeen woord lopen hanteren als er technisch gesproken een moment is dat beide voeten van de grond zijn, is er geen nood aan een beperkend woord als joggen in zo'n artikel, temeer dat joggen ook een leenwoord is. Maar ja, gezien het onderzoek over een grote groep mensen gaat, die langer blijken te leven door te [rennen], mensen op leeftijd dus ook, ja, dan zal het in de praktijk wel meestal om joggen gaan. 



> Hardlopen hoeft niet in de competitieve sfeer te liggen. Het ligt ligt wel altijd in de sportieve sfeer. Joggen ligt ook altijd in de sportieve sfeer, maar (nagenoeg) nooit in de competitieve sfeer.


Joggen? Nooit in de competitieve sfeer. 





> Ik heb alleen voor _hardloopschema_ als alternatief _loopschema_ gegeven. In deze context zal duidelijk zijn dat het om hardlopen gaat.


 Toch een mix hé. 





> _Middel- en langeafstandlopers_, _marathonlopers_ etc. Dit zijn typisch woorden die in een sportcontext worden gebruikt, dus verwarring over wat _lopen_ betekent, is uitgesloten


.
Toch een mix hé.


> En _marathon_ in _marathonloper_ geeft ook aan dat het om hoge snelheden gaat.


Maraton Je corrigeert beter dan mijn corrector, die soms verstek laat gaan. Bedankt.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Joggen is echt specifiek TRAAG lopen of traag hardlopen. Technisch gesproken "onder de adem" lopen of hardlopen dus. Omdat Vlamingen haast altijd het algemeen woord lopen hanteren als er technisch gesproken een moment is dat beide voeten van de grond zijn, is er geen nood aan een beperkend woord als joggen in zo'n artikel, temeer dat joggen ook een leenwoord is. Maar ja, gezien het onderzoek over een grote groep mensen gaat, die langer blijken te leven door te [rennen], mensen op leeftijd dus ook, ja, dan zal het in de praktijk wel meestal om joggen gaan.



Ik kan me wel vinden in  wat het Wikipedia-artikel meldt bij het lemma _hardlopen_:

*"Hardlopen* (in Nederland) of *lopen* (in Vlaanderen) is een vorm van atletiek. Hier kunnen mensen recreatief dan wel in wedstrijdverband aan deelnemen. Dit artikel handelt over hardlopen in de recreatieve sfeer. Hardlopen is voor bijna iedereen geschikt. Vrijwel iedereen die kan wandelen, kan ook hardlopen. Wanneer er langere tijd achtereen veel kilometers worden gelopen is dit een vorm van duursport.
In Vlaanderen betekent "lopen" steeds *rennen* en wordt het woord "hardlopen" zelden of nooit gebruikt. *Joggen* en *trimmen* zijn specifieke vormen van (hard)lopen."


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik kan me wel vinden in  wat het Wikipedia-artikel meldt bij het lemma _hardlopen_:
> 
> *"Hardlopen* (in Nederland) of *lopen* (in Vlaanderen) is een vorm van atletiek. Hier kunnen mensen recreatief dan wel in wedstrijdverband aan deelnemen. Dit artikel handelt over hardlopen in de recreatieve sfeer. Hardlopen is voor bijna iedereen geschikt. Vrijwel iedereen die kan wandelen, kan ook hardlopen. Wanneer er langere tijd achtereen veel kilometers worden gelopen is dit een vorm van duursport.
> In Vlaanderen betekent "lopen" steeds *rennen* en wordt het woord "hardlopen" zelden of nooit gebruikt. *Joggen* en *trimmen* zijn specifieke vormen van (hard)lopen."



OK, dat is duidelijk voor  (de sfeer waarin) hardlopen (gebruikt wordt).
Bijlange niet "vrijwel iedereen" die kan wandelen, kan hardlopen. Misschien de helft? Het is nogal belastend op het skelet en op de spieren. Ouderen, obesen, zieken, invaliden, mensen met spierproblemen niet. Die kunnen vrijwel altijd wandelen. 
Welwel, trimmen. Trimmen is niet specifiek (hard)lopen. Trainen om fit te blijven. Dat kan zo een beetje van alles zijn of een mix daarvan. 



[/QUOTE]


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> OK, dat is duidelijk voor  (de sfeer waarin) hardlopen (gebruikt wordt).
> Bijlange niet "vrijwel iedereen" die kan wandelen, kan hardlopen. Misschien de helft? Het is nogal belastend op het skelet en op de spieren. Ouderen, obesen, zieken, invaliden, mensen met spierproblemen niet. Die kunnen vrijwel altijd wandelen.



Daar ging het mij niet zozeer om. Waar het mij om ging, is dat _hardlopen_ de overkoepelende term is. Althans, in Nederland. In België zal _lopen_ de overkoepelende term zijn.



 eno2 said:


> Trimmen is niet specifiek (hard)lopen. Trainen om fit te blijven. Dat kan zo een beetje van alles zijn of een mix daarvan.


Ja, trimmen kan van alles inhouden, als het maar lichaamsbeweging is met het doel in conditie te blijven. Ook (hard)lopen valt daar dus onder. Als met trimmen hardlopen wordt bedoeld, ben ik geneigd het te zien als hardlopen met toeters en bellen. Op http://sport.infonu.nl/sportieve-activiteiten/41782-trimmen-routine-opbouwen-en-gevolgen.html zie je een programma beschreven. Interessant aan deze tekst is dat geen enkele keer het woord _hardlopen_ valt. Hoeft in dit geval niet, omdat het bij trimmen altijd om rennen gaat, niet om wandelen. Een aantal keer kan _hardlopen_ niet gebruikt worden omdat andere woorden in de weg zitten:
 Loop warm door op normaal tempo te lopen.
 Loop warm hard door op normaal tempo  te lopen.

 Loop niet te snel in het begin, ook als je al langer traint.
 Loop niet te snel hard in het begin, ook als je al langer traint.


----------



## matakoweg

Kent de Vlaming het spreekwoord: Hardlopers zijn doodlopers?
Of wordt hier ook hardlopen vervangen door lopen => Lopers zijn doodlopers?


----------



## YellowOnline

matakoweg said:


> Kent de Vlaming het spreekwoord: Hardlopers zijn doodlopers?
> Of wordt hier ook hardlopen vervangen door lopen => Lopers zijn doodlopers?



Dat zal wel een modern (dwz. laatste 100 jaar of zo) spreekwoord zijn. Ik ken het in ieder geval niet.


----------



## eno2

matakoweg said:


> Kent de Vlaming het spreekwoord: Hardlopers zijn doodlopers?
> Of wordt hier ook hardlopen vervangen door lopen => Lopers zijn doodlopers?



Wij kennen hardlopen niet. Een dergelijk gezegde zouden we moeten bijstellen tot: hard lopen is je dood lopen.


----------



## petoe

Zich de benen/longen uit het lijf *lopen* wordt toch ook in Nederland gebruikt? Dat is dan zeker wel hardlopen.


----------



## eno2

petoe said:


> Zich de benen/longen uit het lijf *lopen* wordt toch ook in Nederland gebruikt? Dat is dan zeker wel hardlopen.



Jaja deze draad bevat al een ruim aantal voorbeelden waarin Nederlanders de term lopen ook gebruiken met twee voeten van de grond, en ook voorbeelden van Vlamingen die de term lopen gebruiken met twee voeten op de grond, maar deze draad bevat geen voorbeelden van Vlamingen die hardlopen gebruiken.


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> [...] maar deze draad bevat geen voorbeelden van Vlamingen die hardlopen gebruiken.



... omdat we dat ook niet doen  Ik heb even gegoogled binnen de .be TLD en nagenoeg alle artikels die ik vind die 'hardlopen' gebruiken zijn overgenomen uit een Nederlandse bron. We hebben dan ook geen nood om lopen en hardlopen te differentiëren. De Nederlanders wél aangezien de betekenis van lopen verschoven is naar een algemeen 'gaan'.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> ... omdat we dat ook niet doen _* Ik heb even gegoogled binnen de .be TLD*_ en nagenoeg alle artikels die ik vind die 'hardlopen' gebruiken zijn overgenomen uit een Nederlandse bron. We hebben dan ook geen nood om lopen en hardlopen te differentiëren. De Nederlanders wél aangezien de betekenis van lopen verschoven is naar een algemeen 'gaan'.


Hoe doe je dat? Ik zou dat ook willen kunnen zonder al die Nederlandse resultaten altijd te moeten incasseren als ik iets Belgisch of Vlaams zoek.


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Hoe doe je dat? Ik zou dat ook willen kunnen zonder al die Nederlandse resultaten altijd te moeten incasseren als ik iets Belgisch of Vlaams zoek.



Voorbeeld spreekt voor zich: "http://www.google.de/search?q=goesting+site:.be" 

Meer hier: http://www.googleguide.com/advanced_operators_reference.html


----------



## Chimel

eno2 said:


> en ook voorbeelden van Vlamingen die de term lopen gebruiken met twee voeten op de grond


Met twee voeten op de grond geraak je niet heel ver, vrees ik: er moet toch altijd één van de grond zijn... (ik had die vergissing ook kunnen maken, hoor. Neem het mij niet kwalijk, het was juist te grappig, ik kon het niet weerstan ).


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Voorbeeld spreekt voor zich: "http://www.google.de/search?q=goesting+site:.be"


Thx


----------



## eno2

Chimel said:


> Met twee voeten op de grond geraak je niet heel ver, vrees ik: er moet toch altijd één van de grond zijn... (ik had die vergissing ook kunnen maken, hoor. Neem het mij niet kwalijk, het was juist te grappig, ik kon het niet weerstan ).




Ik wilde gewild grappig zijn, maar ongewild is ook meegenomen.

Dus zo:

Jaja deze draad bevat al een ruim aantal voorbeelden waarin Nederlanders  de term lopen ook gebruiken met twee voeten van de grond, en ook  voorbeelden van Vlamingen die de term lopen gebruiken zonder twee voeten van de grond, maar deze draad bevat geen voorbeelden van Vlamingen die de term hardlopen gebruiken.


----------



## matakoweg

Zojuist op het Belgische journaal over de Jezidische vluchtelingen:

"vaak hebben ze dagenlang gestapt"

Ik vond dat zo vreemd klinken voor mensen die moeten vluchten vanwege doodsgevaar.
Voor mij is het woord stappen hier volkomen misplaatst en bagatelliseert het de ernst van het gevaar.


----------



## Peterdg

matakoweg said:


> Zojuist op het Belgische journaal over de Jezidische vluchtelingen:
> 
> "vaak hebben ze dagenlang gestapt"
> 
> Ik vond dat zo vreemd klinken voor mensen die moeten vluchten vanwege doodsgevaar.
> Voor mij is het woord stappen hier volkomen misplaatst en bagatelliseert het de ernst van het gevaar.


In Vlaanderen is dit helemaal niet misplaatst. "Lopen" is hier uitgesloten in deze context. Eventueel zou men "gaan" kunnen gebruiken, maar "stappen" is hier, in deze context, voor mij de meest waarschijnlijke optie (en blijkbaar ook voor diegene die de tekst geschreven heeft).


----------



## eno2

matakoweg said:


> Zojuist op het Belgische journaal over de Jezidische vluchtelingen:
> 
> "vaak hebben ze dagenlang gestapt"
> 
> Ik vond dat zo vreemd klinken voor mensen die moeten vluchten vanwege doodsgevaar.
> Voor mij is het woord stappen hier volkomen misplaatst en bagatelliseert het de ernst van het gevaar.


Wat stel je dan voor?


----------



## YellowOnline

met eno2 en Peterdg: lopen is in België in deze zin onmogelijk en andere alternatieven zie ik al evenmin. Het probleem is dat matakoweg een connotatie heeft voor stappen die ons vreemd is.


----------



## marrish

Peterdg said:


> In Vlaanderen is dit helemaal niet misplaatst. "Lopen" is hier uitgesloten in deze context. Eventueel zou men "gaan" kunnen gebruiken, maar "stappen" is hier, in deze context, voor mij de meest waarschijnlijke optie (en blijkbaar ook voor diegene die de tekst geschreven heeft).


Ik kan mij zeer zeker erin vinden, het is zo dat deze arme mensen te voet zijn gegaan en zeker niet hebben gelopen in de betekenis van "rennen" omdat zij van honger en dorst al verzwakt zijn. 

Ik vind stappen een goed woord, ter vergelijking "stapvoets".


----------



## marrish

YellowOnline said:


> met eno2 en Peterdg: lopen is in België in deze zin onmogelijk en andere alternatieven zie ik al evenmin. Het probleem is dat matakoweg een connotatie heeft voor stappen die ons vreemd is.


Wel, misschien is hier de associatie met "een avondje stappen" of "op stap gaan" bedoeld, in die zin is het wel bekend en niet helemaal vreemd maar de verenging van deze werkwoord tot die betekenissen is wel vreemd.


----------



## matakoweg

marrish said:


> Wel, misschien is hier de associatie met "een avondje stappen" of "op stap gaan" bedoeld, in die zin is het wel bekend en niet helemaal vreemd maar de verenging van deze werkwoord tot die betekenissen is wel vreemd.



stappen associeer ik inderdaad met een avondje uitgaan en dat doen deze Jezidi's toch echt niet. 
In het Nederlandse journaal gebruikten ze het woord "lopen" en dat is wat de Jezidi's volgens mij deden. 

Ik had inmiddels wel begrepen dat "lopen" in Belgie "hardlopen" betekent maar ik vond het toch vreemd om "stappen" te horen in de neutrale betekenis van "te voet gaan". 

Leuk die verschillen tussen het Nederlands van Nederland en dat van Vlaanderen!


----------



## NewtonCircus

matakoweg said:


> Ik had inmiddels wel begrepen dat "lopen" in Belgie "hardlopen" betekent


Mijns inziens is dit in heel Vlaanderen zo, behalve dan in de betekenis van _loop eens naar de winkel_.



matakoweg said:


> maar ik vond het toch vreemd om "stappen" te horen in de neutrale betekenis van "te voet gaan".


Hangt af van de regio.


----------



## eno2

NewtonCircus said:


> Mijns inziens is dit in heel Vlaanderen zo, behalve dan in de betekenis van _loop eens naar de winkel_.
> 
> 
> .


Precies. En dat  uiterst frekwent  "loop eens naar hier, naar daar, naar overal", maakt dat wij Vlamingen ook  lopen in twee betekenissen gebruiken: stappen en rennen. Net zoals de Nederlanders soms.


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Precies. En dat  uiterst frekwent  "loop eens naar hier, naar daar, naar overal", maakt dat wij Vlamingen ook  lopen in twee betekenissen gebruiken: stappen en rennen. Net zoals de Nederlanders soms.



"frekwent"? De zogenaamde "progressieve spelling" is al even geleden hé


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> "frekwent"? De zogenaamde "progressieve spelling" is al even geleden hé



Slipje, nee, slippertje van mijn corrector. Of is slipje toch goed?
De officiële spelling bevat redeloze draken die in andere talen niet voorkomen, zoals _microkosmos_ of _elektronica,_ of _klimaat_ naast _acclimatiseren_, in alle talen behalve het Nederlands twee keer met c of twee keer met k; of _tekst/context_, in alle talen twee keer ks of twee keer x.


----------



## eno2

Met kleine pasjes lopen is tippelen. Overal.


----------



## eno2

Loop naar de maan en loop naar de pomp, mag ik me dat visualiseren als rennen?


----------



## matakoweg

eno2 said:


> Loop naar de maan en loop naar de pomp, mag ik me dat visualiseren als rennen?



Hoe wil je naar de maan lopen? 
Het lijkt me duidelijk dat iemand niet gaat rennen naar de pomp, dus in deze uitdrukking is de betekenis "wandelen" vrij duidelijk.

Het woord "looppas" dat vroeger bij de gymnastiek werd gebruikt, vond ik altijd vreemd. Waren we net aan het rennen en dan wilde de leraar weer dat we in looppas, dus stapvoets verder gingen. Heel vreemd (maar nu begrijp ik het )


----------



## eno2

matakoweg said:


> Hoe wil je naar de maan lopen?
> Het lijkt me duidelijk dat iemand niet gaat rennen naar de pomp, dus in deze uitdrukking is de betekenis "wandelen" vrij duidelijk.
> 
> Het woord "looppas" dat vroeger bij de gymnastiek werd gebruikt, vond ik altijd vreemd. Waren we net aan het rennen en dan wilde de leraar weer dat we in looppas, dus stapvoets verder gingen. Heel vreemd (maar nu begrijp ik het )


Volgens Van Dale heb je  gelijk op het eerste zicht. Die spreekt van "snel stappen met geplooide knieën" Ik weet niet wat ik me daarbij moet voorstellen. Ganzenpas? Maar de Vlamingen gaan vanuit wandelen  over naar lopen(=traag rennen in Vlaanderen) bij het bevel "looppas" in de gymnastiekzaal en in het leger.


----------



## luitzen

Om het nog interessanter te maken, in het Fries gebruiken wij _rinne_ waar in Nederland lopen gebruikt wordt en _hurdrinne_ voor hardlopen. We gebruiken _lopen_ (ljeppe/leappe) voor springen, maar wij gebruiken ook _springen_ (_springe_). Verder kunnen wij in het Fries _te + de doelvorm van de infinitief_ van _gean_ gebruiken om aan te geven dat iemand te voet gaat, bijvoorbeeld _ik gean te gean _(letterlijk: ik ga te gaan, ik ga te voet).

De reden dat het Nederlands in de problemen raakt met de vervoeging van samengestelde werkwoorden of andere complexe werkwoorden is (mede) het feit dat het Nederlands het (overbodige) voorvoegsel _ge-_ gebruikt. In het Fries blijf ik samengestelde werkwoorden sterk vervoegen, in het Nederlands klinkt de zwakke vorm natuurlijker.


----------



## eno2

Het is bekend dat de rijken gaan lopen naar fiscale paradijzen zodra ze met een rijkentaks bedreigd worden. Zouden ze dat in wandelpas doen, of rennend? Eerlijk gezegd, ik zie Gérard Depardieu niet erg hard meer rennen...


----------



## marrish

eno2 said:


> Het is bekend dat de rijken gaan lopen naar fiscale paradijzen zodra ze met een rijkentaks bedreigd worden. Zouden ze dat in wandelpas doen, of rennend? Eerlijk gezegd, ik zie Gérard Depardieu niet erg hard meer rennen...


Rusland bereik je niet met een wandelpas.


----------



## bibibiben

luitzen said:


> De reden dat het Nederlands in de problemen raakt met de vervoeging van samengestelde werkwoorden of andere complexe werkwoorden is (mede) het feit dat het Nederlands het (overbodige) voorvoegsel _ge-_ gebruikt. In het Fries blijf ik samengestelde werkwoorden sterk vervoegen, in het Nederlands klinkt de zwakke vorm natuurlijker.



Toch is er wel een duidelijke regelmaat te ontwaren, waardoor het allemaal niet echt complex wil worden. Want:

Als in het samengestelde werkwoord het voorvoegsel _ge- _voor het tweede lid van de samenstelling staat, blijft het werkwoord sterk of onregelmatig:
hard_ge_*lopen
*huis_ge_*houden*
tegemoet_ge_*zien
*les_ge_*geven

*Als in het samengestelde werkwoord het voorvoegsel _ge- _voor het eerste lid van de samenstelling staat, wordt het werkwoord zwak:
_ge_zweef*vliegd*
_ge_stof*zuigd*
_ge_bek*vecht*
_ge_glim*lacht*
_ge_spuit*giet*
_ge_beeld*houwd*


----------



## luitzen

Dan denk ik dat ik de regels wel juist toepas, ik was mij er echter nooit van bewust.


----------



## matakoweg

in de uitdrukking: "hij zette het op een lopen" is lopen ook voor mij rennen en niet wandelen.


----------



## eno2

matakoweg said:


> in de uitdrukking: "hij zette het op een lopen" is lopen ook voor mij rennen en niet wandelen.



Ja, voor mij staat het nu wel vast dat ook jullie  Nederlanders in een hoop gevallen lopen gebruiken in de betekenis van rennen.


----------

